# fish4dogs dry food



## bassetsandbeyond (Jun 21, 2009)

has anyone used the complete food?

i've heard good things on review sites but wanted proper honest opinions from the public

I think my Dinky is allergic to chicken...most foods contain some sort of chicken being meat to oils.... i heard that fish oils/meat is good for the skin and coat plus allergies.

your opinions please


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

I found it to be really good the dogs really enjoyed it as they love fish and also it came out the other end nice and solid.


----------



## bassetsandbeyond (Jun 21, 2009)

Pets2luv.webs.com said:


> I found it to be really good the dogs really enjoyed it as they love fish and also it came out the other end nice and solid.


good to know


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

I have fed my dog on this since I got him and as soon as I switched to it his coat become so soft and lovely looking and the poops being smaller and always firm was a big bonus too. Never thought I would talk about poop this much before getting a dog.

He was also very itchy all over prior to going on fish4dogs and this completely disappeared too. As a treat he sometimes has some fish4dogs salmon mousse on top of his kibble and he goes crazy for that stuff.

I am looking at adding another food at the moment as every month or so my dog gets bored so would be good to have some flexibility but if it wasn't for that I would just leave him on fish4dogs all the time.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

I have used it, and think its supurb - unfortunately one of my dog is really fussy and will not even look at it now.


----------



## bassetsandbeyond (Jun 21, 2009)

bobbyw said:


> I have fed my dog on this since I got him and as soon as I switched to it his coat become so soft and lovely looking and the poops being smaller and always firm was a big bonus too. Never thought I would talk about poop this much before getting a dog.
> 
> He was also very itchy all over prior to going on fish4dogs and this completely disappeared too. As a treat he sometimes has some fish4dogs salmon mousse on top of his kibble and he goes crazy for that stuff.
> 
> I am looking at adding another food at the moment as every month or so my dog gets bored so would be good to have some flexibility but if it wasn't for that I would just leave him on fish4dogs all the time.


thats good to know too, what kind of dog do you have Bobby?


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

bassetsandbeyond said:


> thats good to know too, what kind of dog do you have Bobby?


No probs, he is an 8 year old rescue dog, we were told a labrador collie cross, but we think he might have some german shepherd in him too. He's a mystery, but a cute mystery!


----------



## bassetsandbeyond (Jun 21, 2009)

bobbyw said:


> No probs, he is an 8 year old rescue dog, we were told a labrador collie cross, but we think he might have some german shepherd in him too. He's a mystery, but a cute mystery!


lol, is good to find how different breeds/ crosses react to this food


----------



## dvnbiker (Dec 2, 2009)

unfortunately it went straight through my youngest BC but the other two loved it with no ill effects.


----------



## LeeM018 (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm a big fan of the stuff. I can only comment on the puppy complete which is what i've been feeding my FCR since last November. 

He loves it, especially with some of their salmon oil drizzled over it. He's got a good slick coat, he's never had scurf (even when the heating came on in the winter) and has solid output (always a bonus when scooping  ). He's growing into a well proportioned dog and seems to have got everything that he needed physically from his diet. 

For my part, I would always give it the thumbs up as a dry food choice and have never once thought of needing to swap to another brand.


----------



## Ridgielover (Apr 16, 2008)

I've had my 5 Ridgebacks and 2 Aussies on it for ages now - really impressed. Dogs look great and no more having to add sardines and the like to their food to give them shiny coats. In fact, several of my friends have been so impressed by how my dogs look that they've switched over to it. Just wish I was on commission


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

My grey has their salmon kibble, he likes it and looks in great condition. Don't need to feed as much either so the 12kg bag lasts about same as 15kg of previous food. I get it delivered from VetUK as for some reason its much cheaper than direct.


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

my dog loved it,he also reacts to meat based products,however he is now on wafcol salmon and potato,on vets recomendation,he does have a pouch of the fish4dogs salmon mousse with his kibble


----------



## ian1969uk (Sep 5, 2010)

If you want something available in store, then the Fishmongers range from Pets at Home is an excellent food and very similar to Fish 4 Dogs.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Yup big fish4dogs fan here :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

We are using it mixed with JW for our Scorcher for a trial. She loves the stuff!!


----------



## SashaXx (Sep 3, 2010)

I use fish4dogs think it's fab! :thumbsup:


----------



## bassetsandbeyond (Jun 21, 2009)

great to hear good things about this food.....is there anything that i should look out for with this food?

pros and cons lol


----------



## sunshine80 (Jan 25, 2010)

Sonny my cocker spaniel gets Fish4dogs. Sorry I have not really got any cons for it other than I do not think that his coat is as good on this as it was when he was on Arden Grange. Sonny has digestive problems probably cause by rice so he got switched to this and it is great stuff not had any problems with it and he has been on it for about 6 months. I may try the pets @ home stuff now the one near me is reopen though as I have to order fish 4 dogs online and end up buying loads of other things as well although I do the same at Pets @ Home


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

bassetsandbeyond said:


> great to hear good things about this food.....is there anything that i should look out for with this food?
> 
> pros and cons lol


Only con I have is it is not raw :001_smile:
Which is what I mainly feed now. 
I have no problems with it whatsoever for my girl


----------



## LeeM018 (Aug 26, 2010)

The only thing i would consider a con would be that it is quite pricey, but there are deals to be had if you buy in bulk, or if you look at online retailers other than the manufacturer. 

In saying that though, the prices aren't an awful lot different to what you'd pay for other high quality kibble (that i know of).


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

LeeM018 said:


> The only thing i would consider a con would be that it is quite pricey, but there are deals to be had if you buy in bulk, or if you look at online retailers other than the manufacturer.
> 
> In saying that though, the prices aren't an awful lot different to what you'd pay for other high quality kibble (that i know of).


I get the working dog version and order in bulk from the manufacturer. 4 bags (ie over £200 order) and you get a 20% discount. Make sure your dogs like it first! My two love it and are both fit and shiny.


----------



## bigdogworld (Sep 5, 2010)

Big thumbs up for Fish4Dogs from our Newfie - he absolutely loves it and it gives him a lovely shiny coat.

Neil


----------



## bassetsandbeyond (Jun 21, 2009)

it sounds that its a good food, cost doesn't worry me if its quality food


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

bassetsandbeyond said:


> it sounds that its a good food, cost doesn't worry me if its quality food


We buy in bulk and it works out at £34.65 for 15kgs but as we have two dogs we are able to buy lots in one go.


----------



## JacquelineG (Apr 11, 2011)

We're currently feeding William Orijen, which he loves, but that said he'll eat almost everything! The current sack is the fish variety, which I think smells quite strong and not that pleasant to me, although he has no complaints. Previously we were feeding Natural Instinct, but realised we needed a dried food alternative for camping trips, as this is supplied in frozen form. He still has a bone to eat at least once a week. Is the smell of fish4dogs very strong? Do others think I should stick to the Orijen or try fish4dogs? I definately don't want to upset his stomach, but I am very keen that he is fed a good quality food. Opinions please, and thank you!


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I imagine any fish based dry food will smell very strong of fish! (that wasn't meant to sound patronising, but I'm aware it does, so I'm sorry!).

I feed Orijen six fish to my Greyhounds and would recommend that over the Fish4Dogs personally. F4D is a very good food but I think Orijen just has the edge, it's got a much higher fish content... but then again, F4D is the better budget option. 

Have you thought about getting an airtight container to store the food in? That'll keep all the smells in, and you'll just need to hold your breath when scooping the kibble into the bowl  ... and if William is anything like my lot, the kibble isn't in the bowl long enough to produce offending smells!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I think it depends on your dog. Mine didn't do very well on Orijen at all and I think it was the high protein he struggled with, he has had issues with other higher protein kibbles too. So for me I am happy with Fish4Dogs over Orijen, but then having a dog who seems to struggle with this and that I'm not a huge fan of high protein unless its raw anyway..!

Both are good foods I think it totally depends on your budget and if your dog does better or worse on one than the other


----------



## JacquelineG (Apr 11, 2011)

Haha!  Stupid question really! Not worried about cost really, and yes he hoovers his food up too! We do use an airtight container and I have a very willing 16 year old who likes to take over feeding time, so its not a major problem. Interested in your comparison of the 2. Have new puppy arriving in around 6 weeks and also want to make sure I choose wisely regarding food for him as well:001_smile:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

JacquelineG said:


> Haha!  Stupid question really! Not worried about cost really, and yes he hoovers his food up too! We do use an airtight container and I have a very willing 16 year old who likes to take over feeding time, so its not a major problem. Interested in your comparison of the 2. Have new puppy arriving in around 6 weeks and also want to make sure I choose wisely regarding food for him as well:001_smile:


You wont go far wrong with either I doubt 

My dog has a bit of an odd digestive system in that if I were to feed him the same thing and only that for six weeks he would still get a few funny poops during that time. He gets fish4dogs dry and nature's harvest wet. I tried a few days of just kibble and he was a bit more tired than usual etc, I think there may be something in kibble that his belly just doesn't love which is why I will be trying raw with him at some point (had to put it off as he's gone a bit funny ).

Certainly when my boy didn't get on with Orijen I put it down to high protein as he didn't get on well with Applaws which is relatively high either, but did fine on the lower proteined foods at the time. Now I am leaning towards kibble just not being something he is hugely suited to in general.

Can't blame it on Fish4Dogs though I do think its kibble in general. We have an almost 2 year old labrador we got in November. He came on Dr John Silver or something and he got stuck on Fish4Dogs pretty sharpish. His coat now is fantastic, so shiny and feels so much thicker even though he now has a summer coat and not a winter one if that makes sense? Think it might be the salmon oil in the food but it sure makes him look fantastic.

I quite like fish based kibbles they really do seem to suit almost everyone..!


----------



## JacquelineG (Apr 11, 2011)

William, too, has a bit of a funny tummy, but has done since we got him as a puppy. Breeder was feeding him Pedigree Chum puppy food  and we gradually swapped him onto Burns Puppy after seeking advice from small local pet shop. He had skin irritation and because of this we tried the Natural Instinct, which was great for the skin irritation but his stools were still quite loose at times (we used to buy lamb neck bones from them too). As I said, we needed to find a dry food to suit him as we are going camping for a fortnight in August, and thats when we introduced the Orijen. I'll keep an open mind with the new pup, because it seems there is no magic answer for all, from what you've been saying.


----------



## Tinkerbell1981 (Sep 28, 2012)

After reading all the reviews for fish4dogs I went and brought a bag yesterday. We've got a 16 week old cocker spaniel, her stools have always been moussy, it wasn't fair on her and certainly not great for pooper scooping. I started her yesterday and by this morning she has firm brown proper stools. I never thought I'd get so excited over dogs poo!! Even after one day her coats softer and shinier! I'm so impressed, no more royal Caine for her fish4dogs all the way


----------

